# CCW Columbus



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

I would like to take the Concealed Carry Class but seems like a lot of people are booked for the times that would work for me.
Anyone know of any place that offers it during the day? Tough for me on weekends or evenings due to my wife's work schedule.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i took one from Linda Walker it was 8am-8pm single day course 

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/Ohio-CCW-Instructors


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

This is also a 1 day course. $100 for men and women are free. I got both my Ohio and Florida from them. 
http://safeccw.com/


----------



## Thesanturellos (May 10, 2005)

I went to Larry Smith in New Holland Ohio He's just passed Deer Creek $60.00 for the one day class Check Website For Details Http://www.nraccw.com


----------

